# Unlisted Copland's Budweiser?



## cryptic (Feb 19, 2011)

I found a bottle yesterday that says copeland's on one side and budweiser on the other.  There are no other markings on it.  I suspect it to be 1900-1920's but it does not fit into the following listings. Here is the information I can find on Budweiser bottles--





 Era 
 Pledge 
 Logo 
 Beer title 
 Top label 

 1870s 
 1 
 C. Conrad and Co. 
 Budweiser Lager Beer 
 Original Budweiser 

 Early 1900s 
 2 
 C. Conrad and Co. 
 Budweiser Lager Beer 
 Budweiser  Reg U.S. Pat Off 

 1920s 
 3 
 Anheuser-Busch 
 Budweiser 
 Anheuser-Busch Budweiser  St. Louis 

 1940s 
 2 
 Anheuser-Busch 
 Budweiser Lager Beer 
 Budweiser  Beer 

 1950s 
 4 
 Anheuser-Busch 
 Budweiser Lager Beer 
 Budweiser  Lager Beer 

 1970s 
 4 
 Anheuser-Busch 
 Budweiser  Lager Beer 
 Budweiser 

 1980s 
 4 
 Anheuser-Busch 
 Budweiser  Lager Beer 
 Budweiser 

 Today 
 4 
 Anheuser-Busch 
 Budweiser  Lager Beer 

 Budweiser 

 Why is the bottle that I found not listed?  Is it because I am in Canada?


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 24, 2012)

I realize I am reviving an old thread, but I recently found the same bottle for sale (in Canada).   Clear bottle, Copland embossed on one side, Budweiser embossed on the other.  Any info on this bottle?


----------



## epackage (Feb 25, 2012)

Early 1900 Canadian company, here's a label....Google "Canada Copland Budweiser" for much more

 http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasfisherlibrary/6419930405/


----------



## epackage (Feb 25, 2012)

Budweiser Lager Beer


 Creator: Copland Brewing co. Toronto (Barclay, Clark & Co. Litho. Toronto)
 Title: Budweiser Lager Beer
 Date: [c.1884-1905]


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 25, 2012)

Excellent information Jim.  Do you know the value on a bottle like this?


----------



## epackage (Feb 25, 2012)

Without the label I only see a few dollars, with an original label it could be a $20 item in my opinion, unless they're really hard to come by, then maybe a bit more..

 Personally if I collected these I would find a label and add it to the bottle for display like I did here...


----------



## epackage (Feb 25, 2012)

and if I couldn't find a label but wanted to display it I would print a high pixel copy on thin stock paper and use that until I found one...


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 25, 2012)

That's a good idea and a nice display.  I might try that for some of my labeless bottles.  I think I will pass on this bottle though.  Asking too much for the condition it's in.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 25, 2012)

Despite the claims of Anheuser-Busch, Budweiser is a style of lager beer, as opposed to a brandname of beer for which only Anheuser-Busch holds the rights. It's the traditional lager style from Budvar, Czech Republic. During the two decades on either side of 1900, Budweiser lager rose to prominence as a "new" type of beer in both Canada and the USA. The Copland Brewing Co., which had long roots in Toronto, started brewing their own Budweiser around 1900. The bottle appearing in the original posting dates to around 1910-1915. These bottles are not rare, by any stretch, but they are also not that common either. Unfortunately, despite having an interesting story to tell, Copland's Budweiser bottles fall into a category not very popular with bottle collectors or brewerianists in Canada: pre-prohibition ABM pints without labels. They typically sell in the $10-$20 range.


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 26, 2012)

Great information.  I did not know that about Budweiser.


----------

